# Fish Lake 7/13-7/17



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Went down for our annual family camping trip to Fish Lake. I only was able to go Wed-Sun but we always spend at least a week down there in mid July. We've been doing it for the last 23 years and it is one of the highlights of my summer every year. We always rent the little 14 foot aluminum boats while we are down there and go out for the morning. This year the fishing was decent, I caught an average of about 10 every morning. On Saturday we only ended up staying until about 930 because it was so windy that we started getting worried about being able to make it back into the docks across the lake. Lucky nothing too bad happened, just got a little wet going back in. This year I taught my cousin how to filet fish and as he was doing his first one, we had another guy walk up and comment how my cousin looked like a man who knew exactly what he was doing. We had a good laugh about that one since he had no clue at that point what he was doing. We saw a ton of deer, unfortunately didn't ever have my camera with me, or it was through the binos and I didn't wanna try to get a shot through those just to make see a brown spot on the mountain. haha Here are a couple of pictures from the week. My cousin caught a nice 18"er. My wife had a good time as always (when I could get her up and out of bed). and me with about the average size of fish we were catching. oh I mean.... that was the smaller of the fish I caught, the rest were all wayyyy bigger. And then a panoramic of our hammock set up that we had going. Sleeping in a hammock is quickly becoming one of my favorite ways to camp.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

shoot looks like they are sideways and the pictures of me and our hammocks wouldn't upload. I'll work on that and get them up when I can


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One of my favorite places in Utah to camp and fish. There is nothing better than waking up in the early morning to a glass lake, hopping in a boat and catching a bunch of fish.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool man. We do an annual trip down there also. Its always a great time. We are headed down 8/18 - 8/21.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fall is our favorite time to go there. The color on the mountains from the leaves changing is wonderful. Lots of areas close by to fish also if you are so inclined.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy and I headed down Friday night (Aug 5th) we stayed at his place in Centerfield, got up at 5 and hauled a$$ to Fish Lake. We launched the boat around 6:45 and got out to my honey hole 10 minutes later. I caught the first fish of the day about 2 minutes after that, and it was fast action from there on out. We caught a ton of fish and released most of them that were lip hooked, the others we kept to fill a limit. It was a fun day for a trip that was planned 2 hours before leaving SLC Friday night. The fish were all 14"-17" and all rainbows except for 1 brown.


----------

